# Best Christmas Ever!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

When I got to my oldest son's home for Christmas dinner, he ran out to give me his arm and escort me inside.  There all 4 grandkids stood with a chair for me by the Christmas tree and a big present beside it!!! They were all so excited and wanted me to open it "right now"!!! The little kids couldn't wait so "helped" me unwrap it and it was a NEW SEWING MACHINE!!!!!! A Brother computerized one with 100 different stitches! I was SOOOOO excited as were my family - LOL!!! They KNOW how much I sew (and most of it for them) and the little ones were jumping up and down with excitement as I exclaimed over it!!! This was definitely one of my BEST CHRISTMASES EVER!!!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So cool! Like getting a new bicycle. Or pony at 9 years old!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I can just picture this whole scene with the extra excited grandchildren beside your chair waiting to help. Wonderful surprise.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

O, how very sweet!!... and, so much fun!!!

Have you thought what your first sewing project will be on your new machine?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

How wonderful! I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Forcast - You described it perfectly!!!!!! I got my first bike when I was 9 from my grandma and the excitement WAS the same!!!!!! My grandkids are so loving and giving and it was so precious to see them so excited for me. My first project on it will be trying out a couple blocks for the winter swap!!!!! I'm thinking that I will work on this on New Year's Eve - sewing the New Year in!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

What a wonderful gift! It is so nice of them to get you something you can actually use. Your swap blocks will be extra special because they sewn on a love machine. Way to go, stitching in the New Year.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That was so sweet,glad you had an amazing Christmas


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Congratulations on your super gift. Many, many projects will be done on it I'm sure. 

I remember my first electric machine that my dh gave me for Christmas in 1965. I was 8½ months pregnant and I think the first things I sewed were dresses for the new baby girl. Before that I was using a borrowed Singer treadle machine and I have to say of all the machines I've ever used the treadle sewed the tightest most even stitches. They were very difficult to unpick!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations!
You will always love your new machine.
Love will be stitched into everything you sew.


----------



## Meima6 (Jan 9, 2017)

COSunflower said:


> When I got to my oldest son's home for Christmas dinner, he ran out to give me his arm and escort me inside.  There all 4 grandkids stood with a chair for me by the Christmas tree and a big present beside it!!! They were all so excited and wanted me to open it "right now"!!! The little kids couldn't wait so "helped" me unwrap it and it was a NEW SEWING MACHINE!!!!!! A Brother computerized one with 100 different stitches! I was SOOOOO excited as were my family - LOL!!! They KNOW how much I sew (and most of it for them) and the little ones were jumping up and down with excitement as I exclaimed over it!!! This was definitely one of my BEST CHRISTMASES EVER!!!!!


Wow! That is truly joyful!


----------

